# Hate being Pale! (pics)



## xkatiex (Jul 20, 2006)

Its summer, the time where you show of your golden sun-kissed tan.... with me its show of my white glowing skin




. I feel so stupid being pale, people say to me that I look ill?. Also with the hereditery darkness around my eyes it can make me look worse. I would try a sunless tanner but since the skin on my face is soo sensitive I dern't risk making it worse. I don't know how to make myself look not ill, if you not what I mean? I'm so fedup





_I eat healthy and always drink water._

Heres 2 piccys of my pale skin...

The first one is just took in my room and the second is right up close to the window to show how ill I look and how the natural light just shadows along my eyes (ignore the squinting eyes lol).

Please be honest... Do I look ill?


----------



## Saja (Jul 20, 2006)

I dont think you look ill. To me, it only makes a person look ill when they suddely go pale. If you are always naturally pale then i say no, and dont worry about it.


----------



## semantje (Jul 20, 2006)

you look fine, but why (if the paleness is bothering you) dont you go build up a tan ?


----------



## charish (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't think you look ill, maybe a little sad. do they say that when you wear your makeup too. or are they just use to seeing you w/ makeup? have you ever thought about lightening up your hair or highlights? i know that when my hair was dark and i didn't have a tan sometimes i thought i looked a little ill, but w/ the highlights i think it looks better, gives my face a little glow like look.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 20, 2006)

lol I looked awful with blondes highlights!. I would build up a tan if I could but my skin just turns red and goes back to being pale again



, I'm one of those people who cant tan well x


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 20, 2006)

You Look Great, I LOVE YOUR SKIN

I Have A Pale Skin Too

Thats Why I Bought Johnson And Johnson Holiday Skin Daily Facial Moisturizer I Use It Everyday

It Build A Light Tan At First You Wont See The Diffrent But Efter A Few Days Youll See

Its Look Very Natrual

IF ITS WORK FOR ME IT WILL WORK FOR YOU TOO


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 20, 2006)

I love your skin! Don't worry about what people say, since you don't look ill. I'm very pale myself, and when I compare my skin to other people's, I notice that my skin actually looks healthier than theirs. Think about it. The people with tan, dark skin spend way too much time in the sun or in tanning beds, when your skin is being protected from harmful UV rays. I always think that a creamy complexion looks better than a dark complexion any day.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 20, 2006)

I get the I look ill stuff too, but I think most people are used to the way I look, I once went to a doctor for a urinary infection, and she was all worried b/c she said I looked so pale. I said, "yeah I always look pale." I dont care, I dont tan, and if other people dont like it, so what.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for your replies girls, its made me feel better



xxxx


----------



## LilDee (Jul 20, 2006)

U don't look ill!! your complexion suits you very well!

But if you're really concerned about it, you could always go to a salon and try out a spray-tan



It works great for people who don't tan naturally..


----------



## charish (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* lol I looked awful with blondes highlights!. I would build up a tan if I could but my skin just turns red and goes back to being pale again



, I'm one of those people who cant tan well x aw, i'm sorry. can you tan w/ the fake tanners? i know how you feel though, i hate the way i look w/o color. i 'm pretty light skinned but i tan really easy and get really dark. but my mom has a lot of indian in her family, she's light skinned too, but i guess with that in us it makes it easy to tan.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the same pale skin and I don't tan either. I'm either Bright red and hurting or pale. Nothing in between.

I think you look fine and your skin is beautiful.

Try a little blush on your cheeks for a hint of color. I find that blush and mascara are two things I can not live without!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 20, 2006)

You have great skin and it looks like mine - that porcelain complexion. There's nothing wrong with being pale -I have found that my skin doesn't age as quickly as other women my age with darker tones. Even my own sister including!


----------



## semantje (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* lol I looked awful with blondes highlights!. I would build up a tan if I could but my skin just turns red and goes back to being pale again



, I'm one of those people who cant tan well x i'm using nivea's summer beauty now for 3 days. havent notice any different but will let you know if it helps. i read the package and there is alcohol in it (not very good for sensitive skin) but i have a sensitive skin also and my skin is doing fine...


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 20, 2006)

I think you're really sweet looking...remind me of a china doll or a young Una Stubbs in Worzel Gummidge.I have pale skin &amp; dark circles under my eyes, which make me look permanatley tired...I don't tan either, just burn.I use blush to make me feel more perky and just enhance the translucent skin look with pretty pink gloss etc.I'll sometimes add a little peach blush, if I want to have a summery glow.You don't look ill at all!


----------



## Andi (Jul 20, 2006)

I donÂ´t think you look ill, you have very nice, flawless skin with no visible pores!!! but I think you could use some color...whether it be stronger blush/light bronzer/spray tan/self tanner.

which self tanners/gradual tanners have you used? and did you get an allergic reaction from all the ones you used?

I am pale in summer myself, with dark circles, even darker than yours (although mine are smaller if that makes sense) so I always use self tanner in winter. I do tan kinda easily in summer though, but I always protect my face so it never tans as much as my body does...this is were my beloved self tanner comes in handy again


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Baby doll, you look great! Don't ever feel like you look sickly! I think your skin tone is gorgeous! I'm not much help on self-tanners, but when I used one, I used Neutrogena. There's so many new ones the market though, and I haven't tried them. Best of luck finding a good one though, and you really do look great!


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* I donÂ´t think you look ill, you have very nice, flawless skin with no visible pores!!! but I think you could use some color...whether it be stronger blush/light bronzer/spray tan/self tanner.
which self tanners/gradual tanners have you used? and did you get an allergic reaction from all the ones you used?

I am pale in summer myself, with dark circles, even darker than yours (although mine are smaller if that makes sense) so I always use self tanner in winter. I do tan kinda easily in summer though, but I always protect my face so it never tans as much as my body does...this is were my beloved self tanner comes in handy again

I've never used a self-tanner but I'm going to invest in some bronzing mineral powder. I don't know what it will look like but I'll give it a try. I never use blush because I flush up quite easily and I dont want to risk looking too *red*. I always wear sunscreen because it calms the sensitive skin.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 20, 2006)

i used to get angry cause i couldnt be pale cause i always thought it was so so so pretty.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 20, 2006)

i think you have a beautiful skin and ok, you are a bit pale (but you don't look sick)...but that's something you can easily fix with a bronzer or a day at the beach!

but you know, i have a friend who can't tan no matter what she does. so you aren't alone.

wasn't there a thread that pale is the new tan?


----------



## Zoey (Jul 20, 2006)

Katie I know what you mean,I am really pale too! I don't worry about it much,but it is HARD to get light enough foundations here and what bothers me aswell is that in heat I get crazily red and that shows A LOT! I like it when I have a bit of tan,but I got even lighter since I started using retionids...


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 20, 2006)

You don't look ill to me at all! Your cheeks are a little bit pinkish, so you aren't totally pale. I agreed with Pinkbundles that a bronzer can solve your problem. And, I'm so envious of your flawless skin.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 20, 2006)

No, you don't look ill at all! You look very pretty and natural! Your skin is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 20, 2006)

I think you look beautiful... I love your skin.....

IMO you do NOT look ill.


----------



## Saints (Jul 20, 2006)

Have you tried Dove summer glow body lotion? It gives you just a small amount of color each time, I've used it on my face too and it works just fine


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jul 20, 2006)

You are a very pretty girl, with a very nice, pale complexion. With a little bit of blush, and some concealer around your eyes, you will look HOT!!


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone



xxxxxxx


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 20, 2006)

you have beautiful pale skin which makes you look unique... you look like a delicate, porcelain doll



don't worry about what people say, there is a trend out there to look like everybody (maybe that's why 90% of hollywood girls look like Jessica Simpson's clone), so whoever looks a bit different will be always noticed and poitned put, sometimes in a negative way. that's just a side effect of not looking like everybody else.

I dont think you look ill. I assume your dark circles might be a cause for people asking you if you are ill. I have circles too, I always had them



but my glasses cover them partially.. I know what pain they can be. I don't know if you like wearing makeup, since in your FOTD you always go for natural look, but maybe emphasizing your eyes a little bit with a soft pencil or natural eyeshadows would draw attention away from the circles





but again - you look lovely and dont worry about stupid comments





p.s. I agree that some nice pink blush would make you look even more fresh and healthy





Originally Posted by *Andi* I am pale in summer myself, with dark circles, even darker than yours (although mine are smaller if that makes sense) so I always use self tanner in winter. Andi, which self tanner you use on your face? I seen FOTDs of you and your face color always looks so natural.


----------



## mintesa (Jul 20, 2006)

you are not pale like sick pale. you are a white beauty, like nicole kidman for example. dont bother the skin color, you are to beautiful to waste time on that


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 20, 2006)

I think you're naturally pretty. You can play up your skin tone with the right make up, I think that's all it is. You could always try a mystic tan on level 1.. which is not alot of color but, could give you a really nice glow..


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 20, 2006)

my daughter has the same problem, people always tell she looks too pale and now she obsessed with that (she's 13) She just has a natural porcelain skin and I think it's beautiful. Have you tried tanning beds, I always burn but love the beach, this year I tried indoor tanning and haven't burned once as you gradually build it up, I have tanned to a very nice bronze that i never thought was possible. I know it's not great for my skin but I figure it has to be better than burning all the time.


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 20, 2006)

All these folks are right. You look great. You don't have to listen to the tan hype, and skin cancer later is just not going to be attractive. Go to a good makeup artist or reputable cosmetic counter or just see what people here have to say if you want to enhance what you've got, but use the gifts you have instead of worrying about what you don't have.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 20, 2006)

lol! Seem slike everyone said what I was going to. You are beautiful and you don't need to worry about it! Really! Chin up Gorgeous!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 21, 2006)

I think you look fine! Of course I am super-pale myself, I was the first person the Prescriptives SA had ever met who was too pale for their full-coverage foundation -- and Prescriptives is known for making mu for pale people!





I'm sure it's just your dark circles that make people ask if you are ill, if you could find a good concealor I bet that will help a lot! I am using Prescriptives Flawless Skin concealor -- that concealor actually runs lighter than their foundations, so the Level 1 Cool color matches my skin perfectly, even though the Level 1 foundations are too dark!



Mascara might also be a good option, if you curl your lashes it can open up your eyes, and a light color eyeshadow can make you look more awake when you're tired!

I'll admit that I've been too scared to try a bronzer, since I'm afraid it will be too dark and unnatural on my skin. (Especially since I have pink undertones and bronzers are yellowy -- I actually have skin very similar to a redhead even though I don't have red hair!) However, I have found that a blush really does help, I personally like a light peach color, like Milani Luminous or Maybelline blush in Rose Silk (the Maybelline blush has less shimmer and pigment, if you don't want to add too much color). Just make sure to use a big fluffy brush, not the little ones that come with the blush, so you can get a natural, sheer application





As for self tanners, I've never used those either. If I used it on my face, then my face would be darker than my neck (my face is already just a hair darker than my neck without tanner!). If I applied the tanner to my neck, then would I also need to apply it to my shoulders and arms for when I wear tank tops? And would I have to keep applying all the way down, to my tummy and legs for when I wear a bikini? Basically, there'd be nowhere to stop without leaving a noticeable "tan line"! lol And I don't want to cover every inch of my body in self tanner!

So lately I have been embracing my pale skin... Yes, I was the palest person on the beach at my honeymoon in Hawaii, but I didn't care, that's just a part of who I am! Besides, at least everyone knows my blonde hair is natural since it goes with my skin



Though I'll admit there are still days in the summer that I wish I didn't have such blindingly white legs, but I have been better about not worrying about it as much!


----------



## Min (Jul 21, 2006)

You look fine. Dont let society make you feel any different. A tan person is in no way healthier than a pale person. I used to hate being pale but now I am fine with it. Out of all my friends im the only one that doesnt (I can but chose not to)tan and am hoping it pays off when im older


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I'm sure it's just your dark circles that make people ask if you are ill, if you could find a good concealor I bet that will help a lot! I am using Prescriptives Flawless Skin concealor -- that concealor actually runs lighter than their foundations, so the Level 1 Cool color matches my skin perfectly, even though the Level 1 foundations are too dark!




I might have to check out that Prescriptives concealor, why do companies not make light colored ones? I have terrible dark circles b/c my skin is so pale (it's a lot paler than it looks in my avatar). I use Amazing Concealer in light and mix it with their white concealer to make a perfect match. It is expensive, but I have had it a year and it looks like it has barely been used. It is opaque too, I just hate mixing all the time. Dermablend is like 5 shades too dark in their lightest color, lol.


----------



## Leony (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh Katie. I think you have beautiful skin and I love your pale skin. I have medium skin but when I have the under eye circles, I look sick and ill as well. Sometimes the under eyes circle will make us look ill. I suggest you to work on you under eye circle not your pale skin.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 21, 2006)

You have beautiful skin and I always love your FOTDs! I don't think you need to tan at all. I'd just find a kick ass concealor for the area around your eyes.

I am fair skinned as well, with super dark eyelids. When I don't have any makeup on, I can often look sick or just plain tired. Just a touch of concealor on my eyelids lights up my entire face.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Katie, I think you're pure cuteness!



Your skin is flawless!


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I wouldn't do anything to it. I think it's beautiful.

I'm in the same boat, I have naturally pale skin. I also get very little sleep having two small children, so my eyes are ALWAYS dark beneath the rim. I just get a good concealer. I feel down about my white skin sometimes too... And JEALOUS of all those girls that can get that beautiful bronze color without getting sun poisoning!

Then I just try and think about how it's been thought of as beautiful to have very pale skin in some cultures for a long time. Then! I feel a little proud. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It helps some.


----------



## Andi (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* 
Andi, which self tanner you use on your face? I seen FOTDs of you and your face color always looks so natural. thanks! I use LÂ´Oreal Sublime Bronze Self Tanning gel for face and body. for someone REALLY pale it might end up too dark though. 
and I always use moisturizer around my eyes and around my nose before. I read that somewere and it really does make sense cause those are areas where you wouldnÂ´t naturally tan that much either.


----------



## Nessicle (Jul 21, 2006)

Katie your gorgeous hun! I get my family telling me I look pasty and pale and it makes you feel like crap! Although my body has some colour my face is constantly pasty unless I've been on the sunbeds or on holiday (I don't burn so I'm lucky considering how fair I am but I always wear SPF!). I'm using Garnier Summer Body as my daily body lotion (it's on special offer at Superdrug girlie!) and it smells gorgeous and isn't dark so would be subtle but lovely on you! On my face I'm using Olay Everyday Sunshine in Medium/Dark because I find the lighter versions don't give me much colour (again Superdrug is way cheaper than Boots!).

Definitely invest in a light bronzer but don't get anything too dark and always blend the bronzer down your neck and decollatage too to give a light glow and to match your face and body up.

Just rememner - you'll have less wrinkles when you're older lol!


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jul 22, 2006)

Katie; You're beautiful. I wish my skin was pale. But, alas, I've tanned.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* thanks! I use LÂ´Oreal Sublime Bronze Self Tanning gel for face and body. for someone REALLY pale it might end up too dark though. 
and I always use moisturizer around my eyes and around my nose before. I read that somewere and it really does make sense cause those are areas where you wouldnÂ´t naturally tan that much either.

thanks for replying




I actually used that one on my face but it seemed to heavy, i think it was clogging my pores. It is my fave body self tanner though! Loreal sublime Bronze has some tinted version especially for face, I think I am going to try it out.


----------



## thePinkcess (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know if anyone's said this yet, but I can so picture you with red hair. I think it would suit your complexion and your eyes perfectly!!!

And to answer your question, no, I don't believe you look ill. I think your skin is beautiful. Do you use concealer? Maybe you could put some under your eyes? Don't worry, I have dark circles too and I look sickly without concealer. Maybe that's what's giving you the idea of you looking ill. But still, you're beautiful


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 24, 2006)

you have beautiful skin! tan skin can be beautiful, but i've always said that pale is beautiful! Ultimately your skin will be healthier in the long run from staying out of the sun. You look gorgeous just the way you are!


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 24, 2006)

I think all you need is a little bit of warmth in your tone. I use Physician's Formula Bronzer (they come in all kinds of variations). Just gently sweep some on your cheeks, nose, chin and forhead with a Fan brush. Or if you want something even more natural, try using a *peachy* blush rather than a pink one. I think if you start playing with bronzers and self tanners, you'll find that the maintenace can be quite annoying. But if you must, I say start with Jergens Natural Glow and build a tan, you'll be less likely to have obvious patches or streaks.


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

wow i dont think you look ill, i think your beautiful!


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 26, 2006)

In all honesty, I don't think you look ill. Your complexion is absolutely flawless .. it's beautiful!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 26, 2006)

Yay for pale skin! I also have hereditry darkness around my eyes, but that's easily covered up. I refuse to tan, not even fake tan. I like being pale.


----------



## sherice (Jul 26, 2006)

your skin is beautiful...I think you should just lighten your hair if you want to look a little darker....


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 27, 2006)

Katie,you are so beautiful, who in the world would think otherwise?I know what you're going through I think though: all throughout my teens and early twenties, I was told I'd look "so much better with a tan." That I looked ill and unhealthy. It upset me at the time,of course;only now do I look back and realize how absurdly everyone like that was behaving, simply because I wasn't conforming! It made them nervous somehow. Today though I am pleased with my skin, because it's how I'm supposed to look. And you have such starry,dewy skin--be proud! You truly do look like "a porcelain princess."


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

Honey you look fine. I love your skin!!


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 5, 2006)

I think you look good! I have the same heredetary darkness around my eyes...I like to joke and say it's natural eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And sometimes it really seems it is! Unless I'm completely disillusioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greyskies (Dec 6, 2006)

I've always been really light skinned. I normally have to buy the lightest shade of foundation that is on the market. The best thing to do if you are unhappy with your color is invest in a self tanner or a bronzer. Some self tanners are way too dark for people that are very pale. If you mix the self tanner with a bit of moisturizer it gives you a more natural tan. I personally love using my bronzer it gives a bit of warmth.


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 6, 2006)

i think you look beautiful.

i too am pale. personally i dont mind being pale. yea people say things about me being pale all the time. and of course i make jokes right back.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 6, 2006)

You are beautiful


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 7, 2006)

You are NOT too pale. Trust me. You look really good compared to what my poor eyes have seen. I know girls that are still more pale than you are. In fact, I think Dita Von Teese is about a shade or two lighter than you. Tanned skin is over rated. Especially here in southern California where so many people look like brown leather...

If you would really like to tan without the skin damage, I recommend Glow Fusion. They come in shades and I tried the light since I'm about an NW20 in MAC shades It actually looked brown! Not orange or anything like that.


----------



## Mouna (Dec 7, 2006)

i wish i had ur skin and colour man all u need is a lil mascara and blush NO FOUNDATION and ull b fine i hate beign TANNN SO MUCH


----------



## KrazyPhish (Dec 7, 2006)

You have lovely skin. You don't need to 'fix' it with sun or fake tan, because pale skin isn't a problem.

My skins is paler than yours, I just use a little bit of light bronzer on my cheeks. I have freckles as well though, so I'm a bit different.


----------



## abaddon248 (Dec 8, 2006)

you dont look ill at alll and i love ur clear skin..and i kno how it is about not being able to tan....for prom...i had to get a dark tan bkuz my dress was a very lime green dress...sounds lyk a disaster dress..but it was beautiful..newayz...it was so hard for me to build up a tan...ikno its not recommended but i had to use baby oil bkuz all the creams i wuld buy especially for indoor tannin didnt help at all...and my bf was tan after one tannin session and it was shorter than mine...took me 2 weeks of almost every day jst to have some color on the skin...and after that ive never went bak bkuz im prone to skin cancer




dad has had abgout 20 surgeries on his face

u look beautiful and bein the way u are is awesome !


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 8, 2006)

I used to hate being pale -- I'm a redhead with that translucent skin so all my veins show through really blue! You have to work with the genes you've got though and I've found that by playing up to my paleness I've found ways to look that make me feel better.

I'm working with it and enjoying the drama of strong colouring rather than trying to hide it all the time. I love wearing bold lipsticks and dark nail polishes now. I suppose I've got more confident with age, I feel a lot happier with a few wrinkles but a bit of confidence at 32 than I did with no wrinkles at 22. Even so, I would not be without bronzer or blush in my bag!


----------



## xkatiex (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely replys! I hate those pics I posted I wanna delete them but I cant



. Anyways I'm getting some light bronzer just to add a bit of warmth to my face. x


----------



## magosienne (Dec 8, 2006)

you look beautiful and flawless ! and if you want to try a goth look, you don't have to make your skin look paler, lol.


----------



## Jessica81 (Dec 8, 2006)

When ever I feel bad about being pale I think of beautiful people who are also pale. One of my favs is the redhead from trading spaces. She was on it a few years ago. She wore bright red lipstick and it looked great.

I understand sometimes you want a change. Use fake tan on your body than a bronzer on your face (sometimes the chemicals in the fake tan irritate your face.)


----------

